# Zoppa



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ended up coming across this the other day and wondered if anyone else had had any experience with it.
http://uk.zopa.com/ZopaWeb/​I have to say it seems to be a great, fresh idea & certainly what a lot of people need although it would be nice to see them underwritten soon.

If anyones got any thoughts i's love to hear them as we've got house deposit money to play with, and 8-10% return is very tempting!

Cheers......

Joe:thumb:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

bump:wave:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've used it in the past - normally go for a low-medium risk group and have had returns around the 6-7 % mark

Must admit - have not used for the past year or so, but with current returns on savings accounts I thinking about it again


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

NickP said:


> I've used it in the past - normally go for a low-medium risk group and have had returns around the 6-7 % mark
> 
> Must admit - have not used for the past year or so, but with current returns on savings accounts I thinking about it again


how long are you tying money down for, is there a minimum term?
cheers:thumb:


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm interested in this also - saw an article a while back on MSN.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to use it when you could invest for 1 year, now think the minimum is 3 which does not suit me.

Also the interest rate is misleading as it states 9%, which equates to 3%APR, think you also have to reinvest the money returned to you as well in order for better returns.


----------

